# UFN 23 Fight for the Troops 2 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the Championship Pick 'em League. The next UFC event takes place in two weeks, Saturday Jan. 22nd at appr. 7:00 PM EST. The main event is a LW battle between Evan Dunham and Melvin Guillard from Fort Hood in Killeen, Texas, USA.









Any paid member can sign up, it does not matter if they have played before or not. The CPL Grand Prix is ongoing, but is waiting for the big shows so the 2nd round will take place at UFC 126. If Machida Karate signs up, someone will be fighting him for this...










The scheduled fights include:



> Evan Dunham vs. Melvin Guillard
> Tim Hague vs. Matt Mitrione
> Mark Hominick vs. George Roop
> Pat Barry vs. Joey Beltran
> ...





You can send picks whenever you are confident with the fights. Send them early if you're worried about being busy around fight night. Although, if the official UFC fight card does not change, your picks can only be sent one time. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they get an automatic loss in the results and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline is when the preliminary fights begin live, approximately 6:15 PM EST in the US.

On how to pick fights, lots of helpful info found on Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


Main Event Results on pg. 22

SpoKen (10-6) vs UFC_OWNS (4-1)

Main Card

Guymay (9-3) vs BobbyCooper (8-7)
G_Land (8-5) vs Killstarz (6-7)
dudeabides (7-8-1) vs hixxy (6-9-1)
HitOrGetHit (7-9) vs Bknmax (5-7)
sillywillybubba (10-5) vs Rauno (3-3)


Undercard

KillerShark1985 (4-3) vs 420atalon (2-3)
attention (4-12) vs John8204 (1-0)
Relavate (1-0) vs Indestructibl3 (0-0)
limba (0-1) vs Mike28 (0-0)
Intermission (3-6) vs PheelGoodInc (0-2)










*Members signed up: 

HitOrGetHit
PheelGoodInc
Intermission
sillywillybubba
420atalon
Relavate
Bknmax 
limba
John8204
Rauno
Indestructibl3
BobbyCooper
Guymay
Killstarz
hixxy
G_Land
attention
KillerShark1985
UFC_OWNS
Mike28
Ruckus
SpoKen
dudeabides
*

Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Jan. 22nd by 6:15 PM Eastern.*


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I would like to enter this. Do I PM you?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im in, i want spoken, if not him then hixxy, if not him then killerhsark


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Mike28 said:


> I would like to enter this. Do I PM you?


No, to enter you just have to post on the thread to sign up. And so you're in! But if you mean to make your picks, then for that you do have to PM me with them. Anytime between now and the 22nd.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im in, i want spoken, if not him then hixxy, if not him then killerhsark


Dont let UFC OWNS dodge me like this, we both 4-1 in our last 5, I called him out and now he calling out everyone to avoid me.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

easy win for me whoever vs. me, you don't want to vs me after i come off my only loss by 1 point, like fedor is gonna crush silva for the same sort of thing.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

i shall try to break my losing streak! im in please!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> easy win for me whoever vs. me, you don't want to vs me after i come off my only loss by 1 point, like fedor is gonna crush silva for the same sort of thing.


See will say anything to avoid me, sure every up and comer wants a peace of spoken and hixxy everyone knows there days at the top are numbered now the new gen is coming through.

But you dont want to face me because you scared I'm going to take your hype and make it mine, then I will be the one facing people like spoken and hixxy and making a name for myself after knocking your ass right back the the prelims.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> See will say anything to avoid me, sure every up and comer wants a peace of spoken and hixxy everyone knows there days at the top are numbered now the new gen is coming through.
> 
> But you dont want to face me because you scared I'm going to take your hype and make it mine, then I will be the one facing people like spoken and hixxy and making a name for myself after knocking your ass right back the the prelims.


haha you poor fool, i beat you and what momentum does that give me? it does not propel me any higher when i destroy you, so i would rather face higher ranked people who would actually get me back to the top instead of being a mid-tier can crusher. but thanks for trying to sway me, spoken the offer is still there as to you hixxy


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> haha you poor fool, i beat you and what momentum does that give me? it does not propel me any higher when i destroy you, so i would rather face higher ranked people who would actually get me back to the top instead of being a mid-tier can crusher. but thanks for trying to sway me, spoken the offer is still there as to you hixxy


Excuses excuses, truth is you think if you lose to spoken or hixxy you can maintain your hype as a rising star riding the excuse your still learning and was not quite ready, lose to me and everyone will see you can only always be second best at best in the future once we overtake the old gen and raise the bar to the next level,


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Excuses excuses, truth is you think if you lose to spoken or hixxy you can maintain your hype as a rising star riding the excuse your still learning and was not quite ready, lose to me and everyone will see you can only always be second best at best in the future once we overtake the old gen and raise the bar to the next level,


im going to offer you a great deal, should i lose at this event i will vs you at 126 the event where i will be making some wild picks that some people are already aware of.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im going to offer you a great deal, should i lose at this event i will vs you at 126 the event where i will be making some wild picks that some people are already aware of.


If you lose and are coming off 2 losses while while I win and will be coming off 4 wins where does that leave you and where does that leave me, I would be doing you the favour to let you fight me giving you a chance to get back on the main card.

now is the time both 4-1 in the last 5 and only one of us deserves to step up and I going to make sure thats me.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> If you lose and are coming off 2 losses while while I win and will be coming off 4 wins where does that leave you and where does that leave me, I would be doing you the favour to let you fight me giving you a chance to get back on the main card.
> 
> now is the time both 4-1 in the last 5 and only one of us deserves to step up and I going to make sure thats me.


alright if spoken says no to my challenge ill vs you on this card, he has been ducking me for a while so i probably will vs you.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> alright if spoken says no to my challenge ill vs you on this card, he has been ducking me for a while so i probably will vs you.


How can you duck someone who is rank number 18 when your rank number 2, he been laughing and you waiting and hoping you raise enough to justify knocking you back down.

Way I see it its in dudeabides hands to make the right decision who should face who come Saturday 22nd, and the is only one correct choice.

See you on fight night UFC "excuses" OWNS


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> How can you duck someone who is rank number 18 when your rank number 2, he been laughing and you waiting and hoping you raise enough to justify knocking you back down.
> 
> Way I see it its in dudeabides hands to make the right decision who should face who come Saturday 22nd, and the is only one correct choice.
> 
> See you on fight night UFC "excuses" OWNS


we'll see, dudeabides is the adjudicator. he'll make the *right* decision im sure.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm down!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in Dudes, but would prefer to save the GP for UFC126.. If all other users in the GP want to do it at this event then I'll do it though.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

sign me up dude


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I'm in Dudes, but would prefer to save the GP for UFC126.. If all other users in the GP want to do it at this event then I'll do it though.


Same as here dude, I would also prefer to do the GP at 126!

Cause I already know I would crush hixxy there.. here probably as well lol^^ but not quite sure^^


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I will wit and see if HOGH wants in on this card or UFC 126.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> I'm in Dudes, but would prefer to save the GP for UFC126.. If all other users in the GP want to do it at this event then I'll do it though.


that's expected my man, it's a big time tourney goes with the big shows. And have you seen the way it's going to work out? Quarterfinals at 126, semi's at 127... the finals would go with the big LHW title showdown at 128.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I've never done this, but sounds like fun! Count me in thanks


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You got it, thanks man. If the first post on the thread still leaves you with any ?'s just let me know.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool cool, read through the OP/Walker's explanation and it seems pretty straight-forward


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm in for this one, Revolution was way to hard this one is a bit more interesting.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides when are the match-ups announced, ill leave it up to you to decide if i vs hixxy,killershark or spoken, i would not mind bobby or gunmay either


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I put these threads up 2 weeks before the event. Then the matchups posted a week before the event. Gives people a whole week to sign up, and a week to have fun trashing your opponent.

But they can still sign up after that first week is over and matchups announced. Every two that sign up late get put in a matchup together. If we have an odd number and somebody forgets to send their picks that person gets replaced by the odd man out.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> I put these threads up 2 weeks before the event. Then the matchups posted a week before the event. Gives people a whole week to sign up, and a week to have fun trashing your opponent.


i think everyone already has me on their hit list based on my polite talking:wink02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I want in Dudes...

I feel very confident this time.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Okay, so let me check in, who wants to fight me? UFC owns... he's good and all, but he's pretty low on the rankings. I'd hate to force him further down the rankings so prematurely ya know?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Okay, so let me check in, who wants to fight me? UFC owns... he's good and all, but he's pretty low on the rankings. I'd hate to force him further down the rankings so prematurely ya know?


hey buddy thanks but 4 words.. DONT BE SCARED HOMEY


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

If Dude feels its worth it, I'll fight you. Sad too.. you could have been a Jon Jones... now you'll have to settle for Houston Alexander.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> If Dude feels its worth it, I'll fight you. Sad too.. you could have been a Jon Jones... now you'll have to settle for Houston Alexander.


LOL! Show him whos boss Spoken! I wish i could be on this card, but i can only log in on my Phone and a little bit at my Hotel, so i cant watch any Video on anyone....

But ill be Home for the UFC 126 :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> If Dude feels its worth it, I'll fight you. Sad too.. you could have been a Jon Jones... now you'll have to settle for Houston Alexander.


*turns spin chair around with a cat on his lap and claps slowly* well look who grew the nerve to enter the verbal war with the great won, i got screwed over by the judges in my humble defeat while you were brushed aside like day old bacon with a pitiful score. bring it on b to the iatch.



Machida Karate said:


> LOL! Show him whos boss Spoken! I wish i could be on this card, but i can only log in on my Phone and a little bit at my Hotel, so i cant watch any Video on anyone....
> 
> But ill be Home for the UFC 126 :thumb02:


we aren't gonna see a ducking champ are we now?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> *turns spin chair around with a cat on his lap and claps slowly* well look who grew the nerve to enter the verbal war with the great won, i got screwed over by the judges in my humble defeat while you were brushed aside like day old bacon with a pitiful score. bring it on b to the iatch.
> 
> 
> 
> we aren't gonna see a ducking champ are we now?


Lol you want see a ducking champ or a retarded one :thumb02: I almost just said f it, ill just jump in and try to make logical guesses, but there are to many fighters i need to watch Vid on, and i aint going to fight with no Training Camp!

Lol not to mention this is only a Fight for the Troops :sign02: try to stay relevant when i get back from my sisters wedding :mistress01:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been using my iPhone since 22nd of Dec.. Moved into my new house at the weekend but won't have my broadband and tv channels installed until the 25th.. Atleast it will be in ready for me to watch UFC 126.

I want HOGH at Fight For The Troops. He may have more victories than me but I have more points than him over the same amount of fights, oh and I smashed him up in the Strikeforce pick em a few weeks ago


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I've been using my iPhone since 22nd of Dec.. Moved into my new house at the weekend but won't have my broadband and tv channels installed until the 25th.. Atleast it will be in ready for me to watch UFC 126.
> 
> I want HOGH at Fight For The Troops. He may have more victories than me but I have more points than him over the same amount of fights, oh and I smashed him up in the Strikeforce pick em a few weeks ago


Sounds Fair that hixxy should get HOGH, SpoKen is to high ranked right now to crush an over hyped cna like UFC_OWN, so that must leave him to me

Nowhere to run now UFC "excuses" OWN so DONT BE SCARED HOMIE!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I've been using my iPhone since 22nd of Dec.. Moved into my new house at the weekend but won't have my broadband and tv channels installed until the 25th.. Atleast it will be in ready for me to watch UFC 126.
> 
> I want HOGH at Fight For The Troops. He may have more victories than me but I have more points than him over the same amount of fights, oh and I smashed him up in the Strikeforce pick em a few weeks ago


Yeah a couple of times i just guessed without watching Video but i lost 2 out of the 3 times i did that, and now that i have the belt, ill never forgive myself if i lose it because i wasn't on my A game....


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah a couple of times i just guessed without watching Video but i lost 2 out of the 3 times i did that, and now that i have the belt, ill never forgive myself if i lose it because i wasn't on my A game....


is spoken has any soul and spirit he will face me and dudeabides will recognize that and match us up, spoken gets more undeserved title shots than randy couture, whatcha got homeboy?


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

im in


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> is spoken has any soul and spirit he will face me and dudeabides will recognize that and match us up, spoken gets more undeserved title shots than randy couture, whatcha got homeboy?


You say that but yet Spoken was ranked the highest each time hes fought for the title... If im not mistaken every time....

SO i wouldn't say undeserved... But if your just trying to pick a fight i get it, but make stronger insults lol :sign02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> is spoken has any soul and spirit he will face me and dudeabides will recognize that and match us up, spoken gets more undeserved title shots than randy couture, whatcha got homeboy?


Undeserved? Your fighting waaaaaaaaaaay above your current rank and you have the nerve to say my title shots were undeserved?!

Have you ever even touched the title? Has it ever even been in the same room as you? You're about to learn a hard lesson come fight night.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Sign me up, I had a coulple stinkers earlier but been knocking people out left and right lately. 

Ruckus or Attention look like fair opponents right now going by standings.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Undeserved? Your fighting waaaaaaaaaaay above your current rank and you have the nerve to say my title shots were undeserved?!
> 
> Have you ever even touched the title? Has it ever even been in the same room as you? You're about to learn a hard lesson come fight night.



LOL i think we have a motivated Spoken on our hands!:cool02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sign me up, time to get back on track!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Undeserved? Your fighting waaaaaaaaaaay above your current rank and you have the nerve to say my title shots were undeserved?!
> 
> Have you ever even touched the title? Has it ever even been in the same room as you? You're about to learn a hard lesson come fight night.


this is what you will look like after im done with you homey






as for the title its only a matter of time, and mk is on your side because he wants his challengers to look as relevant as possible. lets see if you got the big cojones to get in the cage with me. it gone be a long night for ya boy.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> this is what you will look like after im done with you homey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the guy i beat for the Title already has you on his Check List LOL :sign02:

What part of Spoken having the most points for the longest period of time do you seem to forget.

Lol and im not on anyones side, its just fate that im not on your side lol, and what i mean by that is, i usually cheer for the guy that talks less shit, and your being smart and talking shit to get big wins for a boost to a title shot lol.

Dont take it personal :fight03:

But its a win, win for me, if you beat enough top guys i get to shut your mouth personally!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> I believe the guy i beat for the Title already has you on his Check List LOL :sign02:
> 
> What part of Spoken having the most points for the longest period of time do you seem to forget.
> 
> ...



the real problem is i am in fact too good for spoken in fact i dont think i want this fight anymore because i may embarrass him beyond repair causing him awful stress and bowel problems. if only he could use his ducking abilities to avoid a bad backlash from your truly.he's been ducking me since i have been on the "scene" unfortunately this time he stumbled.

thank you


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> the real problem is i am in fact too good for spoken in fact i dont think i want this fight anymore because i may embarrass him beyond repair causing him awful stress and bowel problems. if only he could use his ducking abilities to avoid a bad backlash from your truly.he's been ducking me since i have been on the "scene" unfortunately this time he stumbled.
> 
> thank you


LOL and you "Been on the Scene" for how long now??? Its hard to call ducking a fight against a 3-0... Or 2-0 whatever you were lol....

But i got the feeling there is no use in trying to make sense out of this all LOL


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> LOL and you "Been on the Scene" for how long now??? Its hard to call ducking a fight against a 3-0... Or 2-0 whatever you were lol....
> 
> But i got the feeling there is no use in trying to make sense out of this all LOL


thank you for your time, spoken knows whats up, i am in his head and i know how he works and i am getting to him and he cannot stand it. he knows i will destroy him if he dares step into the cage with the boss. but the main thing for spoken to remember is keep your pride in tact after i demolish it in humiliating and suss fashion.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> thank you for your time, spoken knows whats up, i am in his head and i know how he works and i am getting to him and he cannot stand it. he knows i will destroy him if he dares step into the cage with the boss. but the main thing for spoken to remember is keep your pride in tact after i demolish it in humiliating and suss fashion.



Lol Good luck my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> the real problem is i am in fact too good for spoken in fact i dont think i want this fight anymore because i may embarrass him beyond repair causing him awful stress and bowel problems. if only he could use his ducking abilities to avoid a bad backlash from your truly.*he's been ducking me since i have been on the "scene"* unfortunately this time he stumbled.
> 
> thank you


I honestly didn't know you were even on the scene, I've had my hands full fighting the best this league has to offer. But don't get me wrong, I'll gladly pad my record with an up and comer with a big mouth. Enjoy your short stay on the main card.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> I honestly didn't know you were even on the scene, I've had my hands full fighting the best this league has to offer. But don't get me wrong, I'll gladly pad my record with an up and comer with a big mouth. Enjoy your short stay on the main card.


well i pity you after you are speechless when i destroy you come fight night


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well i pity you after you are speechless when i destroy you come fight night


I expect to hear "It was a good fight SpoKen, I gave it my all. I have mad respect for you, and I'll come back even harder" after the fight.

Then the under card will be your new home. Like I said, enjoy your short stay at the top.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> I expect to hear "It was a good fight SpoKen, I gave it my all. I have mad respect for you, and I'll come back even harder" after the fight.
> 
> Then the under card will be your new home. Like I said, enjoy your short stay at the top.


please had i not changed my pick from volkmann to mckee at the last moment i would be in the title shot right now, ill be sending yo ass to the undercard boy


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> please had i not changed my pick from volkmann to mckee at the last moment i would be in the title shot right now, ill be sending yo ass to the undercard boy


Lol i think i all of my loses have come by 1 wrong guess, and sometimes its a last min change that i kill myself for, some are close fights but it was the other guys night.

So dont get to annoyed about losing by one vote off, because it will happen prob for most if not all your future loses lol


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

i never change my mind last minute for that exact reason.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol i think i all of my loses have come by 1 wrong guess, and sometimes its a last min change that i kill myself for, some are close fights but it was the other guys night.
> 
> So dont get to annoyed about losing by one vote off, because it will happen prob for most if not all your future loses lol


well thats what i get for listening to you mk, if i went with my gut 5-0 and spoken would be my foot stool right now, oh well i can wait a week


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well thats what i get for listening to you mk, if i went with my gut 5-0 and spoken would be my foot stool right now, oh well i can wait a week


LOL! Yeah your right that is what you get for going against your own opinions and going with others your right.

But im still shocked Mckee lost and if you actually watch the fight lol, it was REALLY close..... :thumbsdown:

But its MMA and there was a lot of upsets that night... Either guy could of won that night


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> LOL! Yeah your right that is what you get for going against your own opinions and going with others your right.
> 
> But im still shocked Mckee lost and if you actually watch the fight lol, it was REALLY close..... :thumbsdown:
> 
> But its MMA and there was a lot of upsets that night... Either guy could of won that night


well mckee was a 40 year ol can crusher i should have gone with my instinct damnit


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well mckee was a 40 year ol can crusher i should have gone with my instinct damnit


Like i said, get used to it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Like i said, get used to it


im not sure i like your tone young lady


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im not sure i like your tone young lady


To bad you didnt listen to me on the Kim vs Nate fight, then you would of won! Lol, but only you get to choose on what advice to take and what advice not to. And you chose to not listen on my advice on Nate vs Kim, but you did on the Mkgee fight.... So to bad i influenced you on some fights and not on others... Lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> To bad you didnt listen to me on the Kim vs Nate fight, then you would of won! Lol, but only you get to choose on what advice to take and what advice not to. And you chose to not listen on my advice on Nate vs Kim, but you did on the Mkgee fight.... So to bad i influenced you on some fights and not on others... Lol


ahh but we both know that diaz should have won by tko had stun gun not have been a girl rolling around on the ground for 30 seconds


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ahh but we both know that diaz should have won by tko had stun gun not have been a girl rolling around on the ground for 30 seconds


Thats called predicting a fight :thumb02:

And i saw exactly what i thought i would, to the T


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Thats called predicting a fight :thumb02:
> 
> And i saw exactly what i thought i would, to the T


sir you have dishonored my dig and my homeboy nathan diaz *pimps slaps MK with a motorbike glove*


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> sir you have dishonored my dig and my homeboy nathan diaz *pimps slaps MK with a motorbike glove*


Lol and the sad part is, i met both of them at my life long buddies house party in San Jose, there douches lol

And i cant stand Nicks GF annoying laud mouth!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol and the sad part is, i met both of them at my life long buddies house party in San Jose, there douches lol
> 
> And i cant stand Nicks GF annoying laud mouth!


dont be disrespectin the 202 homeboy


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> dont be disrespectin the 202 homeboy



I like really want to introduce you to them, so you can see the level of Douche lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> I like really want to introduce you to them, so you can see the level of Douche lol


next trio to usa i will kiss their feet, then rinse my mouth with sulphuric acid but still


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I PM'd my picks. How do I know who I go up against?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Who do you want to go up against? There's a list of the people signed up on page 1. They can be found posting on here too, but I don't think the champ is signed up even though about half the posts are from him. :confused02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

MK said he wouldn't be doing fight for the troops a few pages back dudes.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh, I know. Was just kidding. But with those two going at it all those pages on the thread shows us a preview of when Machida K finally goes against OWNS.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Oh, I know. Was just kidding. But with those two going at it all those pages on the thread shows us a preview of when Machida K finally goes against OWNS.


If you put Owns in my way he'll never make it to MK, but if you want to give him an easier fight I don't mine.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> If you put Owns in my way he'll never make it to MK, but if you want to give him an easier fight I don't mine.


you'll be lucky to scrape past undercards when im done with you homey


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Are the match ups going up today dudes?


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

ive been debating about this one..but im going to sign up for this UFN event. ill take on anyone so it doesnt matter who i go up against, but after my battle with UFC_Owns, i feel like i need to step back up to top level competition.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If you didn't call someone out successfully, you're going against the closest ranked person to you that you haven't been matched up with lately (last 3 times out anyway).


*Championship Pick 'em UFN 23 Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*

for the main event of the evening. 3 rounds of fighting, in the Championship Pick 'em League. ... Introducing first, in the red corner... from Portland, Oregon... he is... the former champion of the CPL... SpoKen! His opponent across the cage, in the blue corner.... hailing from Gold Coast, Australia... UFC_OWNS!! 

You know the rules, good luck to you both...


Main Event

*SpoKen* (10-6) vs *UFC_OWNS* (4-1)


Our main card has the top ranked fighters available from the brave few not afraid to make picks on a Fight Night card:

Main Card

*Guymay* (9-3) vs *BobbyCooper* (8-7)
*G_Land* (8-5) vs *Killstarz* (6-7)
*dudeabides* (7-8-1) vs *hixxy* (6-9-1)
*HitOrGetHit* (7-9) vs *Bknmax* (5-7)
*sillywillybubba* (10-5) vs *Rauno* (3-3)


The undercard has fights that will be just as interesting, as the fighters try their best to get enough wins to move up. 

Undercard

*KillerShark1985* (4-3) vs *420atalon* (2-3)
*attention* (4-12) vs *John8204* (1-0)
*Relavate* (1-0) vs *Indestructibl3* (0-0)
*limba* (0-1) vs *Mike28* (0-0)
*Intermission *(3-6) vs *PheelGoodInc *(0-2)​











*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Jan. 22nd at apprx. 6:15 PM EST or by the time the prelim fights start.*

Signups are still open until the show, and every two signed up will be in a matchup against each other. Don't forget to take note if the UFC fight card changes, if so just pm your picks to me again. Thanks! The CPL Grand Prix will return at UFC 126 in February.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I believe you have forgotten me Mr. Dudeabides, i'm sure i signed up. 

Just in case, i'm in.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

My apologies for losing that post you made a few pages back, you get SWB :thumbsup: you'll see I edited that post.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

No worries. It seems i'm having one of the toughest opponents out there in SWB.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope you bring your A game KillerShark1985 because you are going to need it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Spoken you have already lost, i bullied my way into getting this match that no one fought i would get with my wits and style and you should have known that i am much better with fight night cards than original cards which tells you that you are screwed unless you have a monster night.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm betting on a close contest between hixxy and me. We're 1-1-1 against each other out of 3 tries. 

If you guys like CPL, and don't mind a little company called Strikeforce. You might want to sign up for the same game with different fighters like Diaz and Jacare here:

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce/86465-strikeforce-pick-em-diaz-vs-cyborg.html

Your call :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> I'm betting on a close contest between hixxy and me. We're 1-1-1 against each other out of 3 tries.
> 
> If you guys like CPL, and don't mind a little company called Strikeforce. You might want to sign up for the same game with different fighters like Diaz and Jacare here:
> 
> ...


could be like the maynard-edgar series between you and hixxy:thumb02: but once i dismantle the bumbling fool spoken i will take on silly willy or gunmay for another contenders shot


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright, but not safe to look ahead when you're facing the CPL version of Sugar Rashad. Hate to tell ya, but Guymay is in the CPL Grand Prix. And we all know the 2nd round is taking place at UFC 126 where the big fight in that bracket is Guymay vs Walker.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Alright, but not safe to look ahead when you're facing the CPL version of Sugar Rashad. Hate to tell ya, but Guymay is in the CPL Grand Prix. And we all know the 2nd round is taking place at UFC 126 where the big fight in that bracket is Guymay vs Walker.


dammit, alright i guess ill have to find someone else high ranked, lord knows who. cant be silly willy or MK because they'll fight for the title, cant be spoken because im whipping him this week, cant be bobby because he is on a 3 fight lose streak, maybe the inkdot again.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll be away in the alps snowboardning untill start of feb so I'll be back for 126. Best of luck to everyone! :thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Hahahaha.. I'ma MURDER this man!!

And you know what, I'm not going to just go out there and knock him out. I'm going to beat his ass for 2 rounds and finish him early in the third. I want him to KNOW he never stood a chance against me.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Hahahaha.. I'ma MURDER this man!!
> 
> And you know what, I'm not going to just go out there and knock him out. I'm going to beat his ass for 2 rounds and finish him early in the third. I want him to KNOW he never stood a chance against me.


dont be scared rashad imma knock you clean out watch me wacth me


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I presume HOGH didn't want to step up to the challenge then.. Not wanting to fight infront of your troops is a disgrace...

Dudes, we meet for the fourth time, and this will be the last time we ever step in the cage together, an epic moment. When I get the win and go 4-0 in my last four fights nothing will stop me from climbing to the top of the mountain.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I presume HOGH didn't want to step up to the challenge then.. Not wanting to fight infront of your troops is a disgrace...
> 
> Dudes, we meet for the fourth time, and this will be the last time we ever step in the cage together, an epic moment. When I get the win and go 4-0 in my last four fights nothing will stop me from climbing to the top of the mountain.


except that mountain has a new sheriff in town and he's making some changes up there


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Some undeserved changes IMO but w.e dudes says I guess.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Some undeserved changes IMO but w.e dudes says I guess.


what undeserved changes? and you got a title shot for strikeforce soon too


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I am the #1 ranked fighter in the SF division. I deserve a shot, just saying


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> I am the #1 ranked fighter in the SF division. I deserve a shot, just saying


lol, wonder if we will ever see a double champ with the ufc and sf titles both at the same time.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Some undeserved changes IMO but w.e dudes says I guess.


Does that mean you're in? To pick fights for UFN 23? If so that's cool and whoever signs up next gets you.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Does that mean you're in? To pick fights for UFN 23? If so that's cool and whoever signs up next gets you.


I can't im in the GP?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Does that mean you're in? To pick fights for UFN 23? If so that's cool and whoever signs up next gets you.


i dont know who i can vs at 126 because of the grand prix:confused02: everyones booked, id silly willy loses this week i might vs him or MK because thats all that i would have left i think


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> I can't im in the GP?


thats at 126 bud, you can fight now to get your record better before the gp


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Lmao if this fight doesn't count towards the GP then im down. I need a sparring partner to help me get use to winning before I embarrass HOGH


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok signed you up, next one in gets the Intermission. Sorry if i made it sound confusing before. Want to get the GP done with as soon as we can, but understand that people wouldn't want to all sign up for a Fight Night pick 'em. Just doing it because it came in between two ppv shows over a month apart from each other. We didn't have to do the GP for this Fight Night, but we really ought to do it at 126 for the great 8, at 127 for the semi's and the two in the finals at 128.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Just sent my picks. 

This is gonna be a strange one :laugh:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

haha!! just checked the match ups and realised ive got the G Man!!

I 'NEED' to win this one cos i can't get beat of my 2 buddies on 2 consecutive events.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I feel like I'm being protected right now.. such an easy fight ya know? Yo dude, how many wins in a row before I can fight for the title again? Count me at 1 so far.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> I feel like I'm being protected right now.. such an easy fight ya know? Yo dude, how many wins in a row before I can fight for the title again? Count me at 1 so far.


I wish you were up against SWB, because that would make a clear title challenger right there whoever survived. You let another one in the mix, could that be trouble? :confused02:


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ooh just saw I got Relavate! Good luck man  I would be very surprised if I won lmao I found it quite hard to pick out an entire card ...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> I wish you were up against SWB, because that would make a clear title challenger right there whoever survived. You let another one in the mix, could that be trouble? :confused02:


he doesnt want to risk losing to me and getting another force fed title shot, and unfortunately for him thats what is going to happen en route to the cpl title for me.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> I wish you were up against SWB, because that would make a clear title challenger right there whoever survived. You let another one in the mix, could that be trouble? :confused02:


After I stomp Owns, I wouldn't mind fighting SWB again, he's a great and solid opponent.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> After I stomp Owns, I wouldn't mind fighting SWB again, he's a great and solid opponent.


a more worthy opponent then you, yawn why do i waste my time with scrubs like you spoken


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> a more worthy opponent then you, yawn why do i waste my time with scrubs like you spoken


Who have you fought that's as good as me again?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Who have you fought that's as good as me again?


Inkdot is BETTER than you and i still won, and i vsed sillywilly and i lost by 1 point because i changed my mckee pick, but still sillywilly is great and better. you are about the 6th best and thats being generous


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

im in


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You signed up already man, you're against Indestructibl3. We still need one more person to go against Intermission though.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Inkdot is BETTER than you and i still won, and i vsed sillywilly and i lost by 1 point because i changed my mckee pick, but still sillywilly is great and better. you are about the 6th best and thats being generous


Heh, if you say so bud.

Shattering dreams is fun folks. They pick themselves up sooooo so high just for me to drop them so low :thumbsup:

Will there be a way to bet on our fight Dude? I want to see what the people think about this fight.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

1 billion on spoken please.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

get the vbookie up. *thumbsup*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright, alright I bend to the peer pressure yet again:

http://www.mmaforum.com/championshi...pl-main-event-vbookie-spoken-vs-ufc_owns.html

Just kidding, if 1 person bets and I'm glad to do it. 1 person... come on... anyone? Anyone?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Heh, if you say so bud.
> 
> Shattering dreams is fun folks. They pick themselves up sooooo so high just for me to drop them so low :thumbsup:
> 
> Will there be a way to bet on our fight Dude? I want to see what the people think about this fight.


put all your credits in so when i destroy i can laugh while throwing your credits up in the air.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> put all your credits in so when i destroy i can laugh while throwing your credits up in the air.


No need to bet on my own fight, but you can bet and add insult to your soon to be injuries.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> No need to bet on my own fight, but you can bet and add insult to your soon to be injuries.


oh i get it, your scared your gonna lose them all, smart plan


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Killstarz we knew this day would come


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Killstarz we knew this day would come


You're going down buddy!!




Or i'm going down?





One of us is deffo going down!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

OOOORRRRRRRRRRR it could be a tie..wink wink lol


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Fiiiiiiiiiix!!!!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

HEHEHE


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

limba said:


> Just sent my picks.
> 
> This is gonna be a strange one :laugh:


Looks like it is me and you.... Good luck good sir.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sending my picks possibly tomorrow. Too tired to think about the picks tonight. After all i'm going against SWB.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Ooh just saw I got Relavate! Good luck man  I would be very surprised if I won lmao I found it quite hard to pick out an entire card ...


He beat me by 1 point at 125! :shame02:

This card has been too hard to predict! damn

PS: Yoooooooooooo MIKE(28) - you gonna go against me!
Challenge for you! If you beat me by more than 25 points i'll give you 25000 credits! Just to make it interesting for ya!!!

_(mind f**k in progress) _


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> He beat me by 1 point at 125! :shame02:
> 
> This card has been too hard to predict! damn
> 
> ...


go limba you are my sig making machine


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Just sent my picks. It is on!


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

limba said:


> He beat me by 1 point at 125! :shame02:
> 
> This card has been too hard to predict! damn
> 
> ...


I will take that on. I need all the credits I can get.  You need a condom if you are going to try and mind f$&k me. Lets see if I can start my CPL career with a victory.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Spoken couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag, he secretly pmed me that he was too scared to go through with it and said he would pay me 1 million creds to call it off, i said no deal chump im taking you downtown.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Spoken couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag, he secretly pmed me that he was too scared to go through with it and said he would pay me 1 million creds to call it off, i said no deal chump im taking you downtown.


:0 no way


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> *Spoken couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag......*


That's what Leben said about Brian Stann! :shame02:

lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> That's what Leben said about Brian Stann! :shame02:
> 
> lol


but my persona happens to be chael sonnen with bjj defense


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> but my persona happens to be chael sonnen with bjj defense


You mean the guy who can't finish fights. Not a good persona to have don't ya think.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> but my persona happens to be chael sonnen with bjj defense


That's weird, from where I'm sitting your persona looks like Elvis Sinosic with only 1 week to train.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS sure does know how to hype up his fights.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> That's weird, from where I'm sitting your persona looks like Elvis Sinosic with only 1 week to train.


ok now they that you mentioned me with that moron elvis i have no choice to obliterate your talentless ass, you have been pming me and begging me for mercy for dayz but now you have blew it. get ready son you gonna wake up the next day with 2 assholes


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok now they that you mentioned me with that moron elvis i have no choice to obliterate your talentless ass,* you have been pming me and begging me for mercy for dayz* but now you have blew it. get ready son you gonna wake up the next day with 2 assholes


You talk more than an auctioneer.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> You talk more than an auctioneer.


you lose more title fights then kenny florian


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> You talk more than an auctioneer.


:laugh:

Hey Spoken, found a video of OWNS on Youtube..talking about your upcoming fight!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm in for the competition.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'm in for the competition.


Thanks for signing up, we needed someone to go against Intermission. Will put ya on the front page.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

limba said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Hey Spoken, found a video of OWNS on Youtube..talking about your upcoming fight!


UFC owns is toooooo cute!!! Hey owns, wear that little cowboy hat in the ring huh? I want to punch it off of you okay :thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks for signing up, we needed someone to go against Intermission. Will put ya on the front page.


Hope you received the changes i wanted for the picks.

_(PS - another mindf**k for Mike28 muhahaaaa)_


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I did, and I got Relavate plus Killstarz's picks just now. Everybody not listed in blue on the front page don't forget to send them by tomorrow night by prelim time. The weigh in's are happening right now, too bad not streamed by the UFC.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> UFC owns is toooooo cute!!! Hey owns, wear that little cowboy hat in the ring huh? I want to punch it off of you okay :thumb02:


you talk big but just like your CPL career you are a joke waiting to be exposed, ps dudeabides an you pm my picks again please


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

We had a last day sign up by way of pm, if any lurkers want to join in we could use an opponent for HitOrGetHit.

Even if no one does sign up, he sent his picks, so he'd be a stand in for anyone else who does not.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks in, but only had 5 mins to choose so don't expect to win..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm getting nervous now. I guess it's the pre-fight anxiety, after all i'm fighting the former champion.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Pics are in!!!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just watched the weight ins and am happy with my selection except for going against Cole Miller, I starting to wish I had picked Cole he looked well ready to go out there and take his fight, well at least is very low on my list I knew it was dodgy betting against him.

Starting to wish I had picked Meathead as well, dam he was huge at the weigh ins and I am starting to rate his chances, don't be fooled tho, even tho I picked Hague I still want Meathead to win, I don't mind getting 0 points on this entire card cos at least then Meathead wins his fight


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Lets hope mine do ok I been trying to set my internet up all day and lost track of time but I think mine are solid


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks to G_Land and hixxy for getting them in last minute style :thumb01: Only one who didn't was Ruckus, but lucky for him there was a stand in. HOGH. So he'll replace Ruckus in that matchup against Bknmax.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Lets hope mine do ok I been trying to set my internet up all day and lost track of time but I think mine are solid












_EDIT: pic dissapeared_


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I am 2-0 at the moment. Nice!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I am 2-0 at the moment. Nice!


1-1 here.

But i'm mad!



Read the fight play-by-play on mmajunkie and they had it 29-28 for Campuzano.


Really need to see that fight!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

2 fights in 54 points (looks like I'm going to lose this one though)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

2-1 now, Lowe did a great job.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> 2-1 now, Lowe did a great job.


Lowe made me hate him!

He had 2 or 3 good punches, but did NOTHING on the ground!

But Freire was stupid too. He should have pushed harder in the 3rd.

Also...Miragliota was pretty bad tonight! Especially in the 1st on that Kimura attempt by Freire.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I know what you mean, i feel exactly the same way. I wonder, didn't Miragliota see the kimura attempt?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Brown's hameplan is awful!

Or at least the execution!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm going 2-2 now, there's no way Brown is taking this one.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Foreplay without orgasm!

Good one De Marques!:thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't believe how bad I am doing !


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'mo 3-2 now. Cmon' Cody, choke him out.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I can't believe how bad I am doing !


You're not alone buddy!

Awful for me too.

And i had DeMarques by sub at first but for some idiotic reason i changed my pick. :shame02:

OOOh yeah - Mike Brown is stupid! Worst game-plan-execution


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I say it all the time (well kinda), don't worry about doing too bad or being happy about doing so good, cause it's all about what your opponent has going on.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I am more confident in my main card picks.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

thats what happens when you only use one move, all Edwards had to do was defend it, dam words can not even begin to describe how bad I am doing, anyone thinking they are doing badly I guarantee I am doing worse.

Maybe I should just tap out now and save myself further embarrassment.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I am more confident in my main card picks.


Same here. 3-3 now.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> thats what happens when you only use one move, all Edwards had to do was defend it, dam words can not even begin to describe how bad I am doing, anyone thinking they are doing badly I guarantee I am doing worse.
> 
> Maybe I should just tap out now and save myself further embarrassment.





Rauno said:


> Same here. 3-3 now.


2-4 so far!

Is there someone out there who is doing fine?! LOLZ


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mike brown you are a joke


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

limba said:


> 2-4 so far!
> 
> Is there someone out there who is doing fine?! LOLZ


G_Land, Indestructibl, and Mike had the best prelim showings at 4-2.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

william friere did so well in shooto i thought he was gonna be big here in the UFC, im pretty sure i didnt pick campuzano because i said the other guy yesterday


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

3-3 but 2 of them perfect and other just a round off so should be doing decent.

Can't believe how bad Brown is, how did he ever beat Faber twice.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

How you doin' so far? I've got some money on you..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

420atalon said:


> 3-3 but 2 of them perfect and other just a round off so should be doing decent.
> 
> Can't believe how bad Brown is, how did he ever beat Faber twice.


Wow, exactly the same here. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

my stream went down


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> my stream went down


WATCH HERE!!!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

limba said:


> WATCH HERE!!!


Your the best!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Who's the badass who just scored some credits, and a W for the CPL AND FFL?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Who's the badass who just scored some credits, and a W for the CPL AND FFL?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Of-course I win the first 2 and then go on a 5 fight losing streak. :confused05:

Now I'm 4-5 c'mon Dunham and Meathead, help me break even


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hominick was impressive and barry killed beltrans legs, making a late comeback after a disappointing cpl


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Of-course I win the first 2 and then go on a 5 fight losing streak. :confused05:
> 
> Now I'm 4-5 c'mon Dunham and Meathead, help me break even


LOL

I started 1-4...now i am 5-4!!! :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Alright maybe I can turn it around here.

Come on Meathead !


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

the new year cards have been puzzling so far, mike brown lets you guys down 2 times in 3 weeks, good thing i picked nunes at 125


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I think i'm 5-4 with 3 of the picks being dead right. Why did i pick Guillard instead of Dunham?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> the new year cards have been puzzling so far, mike brown lets you guys down 2 times in 3 weeks, good thing i picked nunes at 125


Brown's brain functions shut down tonight!

Yahia had nothing on the feet and still Brown wasn't smart enough to keep it standing!

What a poor performance! Dissapointing!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

6-4 now, picked the TKO right. I might have a shot at winning this thing, should the main event go my way.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

If Dunham wins I have a chance at winning my fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I am 6-4 right now.

And i have Dunham by submission in the 3rd i think!

WAR DUNHAM!! :thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

So... did anyone see that ass whoopin coming?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Bloody hell, 5-6 tonight... 111 points, hopefully it is enough although I kind of doubt it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Didn't see that kind whooping coming. I'm 7-4 with 3 fights dead right, and all the other decisions right as well, i think. I think i did good but sillywillybubba isn't no joke.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> So... did anyone see that ass whoopin coming?


dayum, you didnt pick guillard did you spoken


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> So... did anyone see that ass whoopin coming?


Talking about Guillard-Dunham...or you beating OWNS?! :laugh:

I finished 6-5. 4-1 on the main card!

Really stupid changing my pick from Johnson by sub to Guymon by TKO. :shame02:

And the Campuzano fight had a controversial decision.:thumbsdown:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> dayum, you didnt pick guillard did you spoken


I'm going to be honest, I didn't do too well on this card, and no I didn't choose Guillard even though my gut told me too.

WHY DID I CHOOSE TIM HAGUE!?!?

WHY?!?!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> I'm going to be honest, I didn't do too well on this card, and no I didn't choose Guillard even though my gut told me too.
> 
> WHY DID I CHOOSE TIM HAGUE!?!?
> 
> WHY?!?!


dude no matter what we both did shite, ughh cole miller,mike brown,dunham,friere all let me down


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> dude no matter what we both did shite, ughh cole miller,mike brown,dunham,friere all let me down


Lol our picks were pretty similar. May the best man win :thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

SpoKen said:


> WHY DID I CHOOSE TIM HAGUE!?!?
> 
> WHY?!?!


I am asking myself that same question...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Lol our picks were pretty similar. May the best man win :thumbsup:


same to you, we had a mir-cro cop match:thumbsdown:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

congrats 420atalon I submit this fight to you, yep you got me, I have no need to see your score I need only look at my own to see how there is no possible way on earth I could of even beat a blind gold fish in this event.

dudeabides no need to post my score and embarrass myself further, I am happy to tap out and accept that 420atalon subbed me well in this one, well played mate.

but hey at least Meathead won thats what really matters, WAR MEATHEAD.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol, that bad eh?

Guess that makes me 4-0 in my last 4 fights(including SF).

If UFC OWNS loses his match I want a rematch with him to prove our first fight was a fluke. He can only hide so long.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Championship Pick 'em UFN 23 "UFC Fight for the Troops 2"
*​
The correct calls:



> Caraiso UD
> Brenneman UD
> Lowe UD
> Yahya UD
> ...




*The Matchups

Main Event*

*SpoKen* (11-6) vs *UFC_OWNS* (4-2)

*And it is allll over, the winner... SpoKen!!!

He won 90 to 87!!! * 


*
Main Card

Guymay (10-3) vs BobbyCooper (8-8)
Fight won by Guymay 99 to 97!! 

G_Land (9-5) vs Killstarz (6-8)
Fight won by G_Land 134 to 101! 

dudeabides (7-9-1) vs hixxy (7-9-1)
Fight won by hixxy 113 to 103! 

HitOrGetHit (8-9) vs Bknmax (5-8)
Fight won by HitOrGetHit 104 to 100! 

sillywillybubba (10-6) vs Rauno (4-3)
Fight won by Rauno 132 to 109! 


Undercard


KillerShark1985 (4-4) vs 420atalon (3-3)
Fight won by 420atalon 106 to 78!

attention (4-13) vs John8204 (2-0)
Fight won by John8204 110 to 77!

Relavate (1-1) vs Indestructibl3 (1-0)
Fight won by Indestructibl3 114 to 78! KOTN!

limba (0-2) vs Mike28 (1-0)
Fight won by Mike28 129 to 122! 

Intermission (3-7) vs PheelGoodInc (1-2)
Fight won by PheelGoodInc 105 to 104!!! FOTN!

*​

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was G_Land with 134 points.


(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

SpoKen


> Evan Dunham sub 2nd
> Tim Hague KO 2nd
> Mark Hominick Sub 1st *22*
> Pat Barry T(KO) leg kicks 2nd *18*
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> Evan Dunham vs. Melvin Guillard - sub round 2
> Tim Hague vs. Matt Mitrione- KO round 1 *28*
> Mark Hominick vs. George Roop - tko round 3 *24*
> Pat Barry vs. Joey Beltran - tko round 3 *18*
> ...


Guymay


> Evan Dunham Submission R2
> Matt Mitrione UD *20*
> Mark Hominick TKO R2 *24*
> Pat Barry TKO R1 *18*
> ...


BobbyCooper


> Mark Hominick UD *21*
> Yves Edwards KO 1 *20*
> Mike Brown TKO 2
> Cole Miller Sub 2
> ...


G_Land


> Evan dunham ud
> matt mitrone TKO RD 2 *25*
> hominick ko 1 *27*
> Pat berry ko rd 1 *18*
> ...


Killstarz


> Mark Hominick vs. George Roop
> Hominick - Unanimous Decision *21*
> 
> Tim Hague vs. Matt Mitrione
> ...


dudeabides


> Dunham sub 1
> Mitrione UD *20*
> Hominick UD *19*
> Barry tko 2 *18*
> ...


hixxy


> Dunham UD
> Matt Mitrione TKO 2 *25*
> Mark Hominick UD *19*
> Barry TKO 2 *18*
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Pat Barry via TKO Rd. 2 *21*
> Cole Miller Via Submission Rd. 2
> Mike Brown via TKO Rd. 3
> Mark Hominick via Unanimous Decision *18*
> ...


Bknmax


> Pat Barry,KO,Round 1 *21*
> Evan Dunham,Round 1,Submission
> Mike Brown,Decision (Unanimous)
> Charlie "The Spaniard" Brenneman,Decision (Unanimous) *26*
> ...


sillywillybubba


> Evan Dunham/2nd/sub
> Matt Mitrione/unanimous dec *20*
> Mark Hominick/unanimous dec *19*
> Pat Barry/unanimous dec *26*
> ...


Rauno


> 1. barry-decision-unanimous *29*
> 2. guillard-ko-2nd *25*
> 3. mitrione-ko-2nd *24*
> 4. roop-decision-unanimous
> ...


KillerShark1985


> McKenzie 1st Sub
> Barry 2nd KO *20*
> Hominick 3rd Sub *19*
> Alves 1st Sub
> ...


420atalon


> Dunham sub 2nd
> Hominick ud *20*
> Brown tko 1st
> Barry ud *26*
> ...


attention


> Mike Brown, decision, unanimous
> Will Campuzano, decision, unanimous
> Pat Barry, TKO, round 2 *19*
> Charlie Brenneman, decision, unanimous *26*
> ...


John8204


> Evan Dunham sub rd 2
> Mike Hominick dec una *20*
> Charlie Brenneman una dec *27*
> Matt Mitrione TKO rd 1 *26*
> ...


Relavate


> tko round 1 Melvin Guillard *29*
> Tim Hague tko round 2
> decsion w. George Roop
> Pat Barry winner ko round 1 *18*
> ...


Indestructibl3


> Pat Barry, t/ko, round 1 *21*
> Evan Dunham, submission, round 2
> Cole Miller, submission, round 2
> Mike Brown, decision, unanimous
> ...


limba


> Pat Barry vs. Joey Beltran - Patt Barry, TKO, 2nd round *21*
> Evan Dunham vs. Melvin Guillard - Evan Dunham, Submission, 3rd round
> Tim Hague vs. Matt Mitrione - Matt Mitrione, UD *19*
> Mark Hominick vs. George Roop - Mark Hominick, UD *18*
> ...


Mike28


> Evan Dunham vs. Melvin Guillard 2nd Round TKO
> Tim Hague vs. Matt Mitrione 1st Round TKO *28*
> Mark Hominick vs. George Roop 3rd Round Decision *19*
> Pat Barry vs. Joey Beltran 1st Round TKO *18*
> ...


Intermission


> Pat Barry, Majority Decision *26*
> Matt Mitrione, Unanimous Decision *20*
> Evan Dunham, 1st, Submission
> Mark Hominick, 2nd, (T)KO *23*
> ...


PheelGoodInc


> Brown 1st KO
> Barry 1st KO *20*
> Dunham 3rd Sub
> Miller 3rd Sub
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Losing by one point has to be the worst feeling EVER !


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'LL TAKE IT!!! Good fight UFC, I couldn't just have my way with you like I thought I would. I'm just glad to get the win, lackluster as it is.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i believe you are mistaken mr dudeabides, i picked charlie brennan and chris caraiso


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i believe you are mistaken mr dudeabides, i picked charlie brennan and chris caraiso


lol is it just me or are your picks unreadable? you put BOTH fighters in your picks and just said a method of victory.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> lol is it just me or are your picks unreadable? you put BOTH fighters in your picks and just said a method of victory.


yea i sent 1 then i wanted to cahnge some picks thats the 1st one, my real picks that won were charlie,chris,mark,matt,pat which i believe are the same as spokens


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You got 17 for Caraiso (see the bold #) UFC_OWNS, but the picks you sent me that I copied on there had Alves beating Brenneman by a 3rd round sub.

And like Intermission aluded too, much easier to read them after copypasting them when there is just the winner there instead of both names. But in the pm's I get, where people bold or colorize one name, I do know who to score it for. I'm just saying it's easier for your fellow CPL'ers to read on here.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> You got 17 for Caraiso (see the bold #) UFC_OWNS, but the picks you sent me that I copied on there had Alves beating Brenneman by a 3rd round sub.
> 
> And like Intermission aluded too, much easier to read them after copypasting them when there is just the winner there instead of both names. But in the pm's I get, where people bold or colorize one name, I do know who to score it for. I'm just saying it's easier for your fellow CPL'ers to read on here.


im sorry to be that guy, but i remember having alves as my 1st picks but then i made new picks and im 100% sure i picked charlie brennan for the simple reason that i thought it was cool that he was a spanish teacheri kid you not.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I believe you meant to pick him, or thought you sent me something, but I just didn't get it. I checked my messages again and only had one from you. That is really all that people need to send, unless somebody gets hurt or whatever. That's why yours still said Alves on there.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> I believe you meant to pick him, or thought you sent me something, but I just didn't get it. I checked my messages again and only had one from you. That is really all that people need to send, unless somebody gets hurt or whatever. That's why yours still said Alves on there.


hmm ok ill accept thew lose but im 200% sure i sent you 2 copies , i had both of them the other day but i deleted them from my sent folder


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> hmm ok ill accept thew lose but im 200% sure i sent you 2 copies , i had both of them the other day but i deleted them from my sent folder


Controversy.. oh my..

Deleted from your sent folder huh? :thumb02:

With those 2 different picks you would have won.. but lack of evidence....


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Controversy.. oh my..
> 
> Deleted from your sent folder huh? :thumb02:
> 
> With those 2 different picks you would have won.. but lack of evidence....


i delete my messages as soon as i get them i didn't realise however that controversy follows me like a biatch, you are lucky the mail world has deceived me once again i should be 5-1 right now:confused02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

What do they do when there is a 'controversial decision' in the UFC? :confused02: Hmm, what could that be... ah, 'Immediate... ' something. 'Immediate rehash?' No, that's not it. 'Immediate argument?' Sounds right, but no still not what I was thinking of. 'Immediate rem...' nevermind, I thought I could think of it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> What do they do when there is a 'controversial decision' in the UFC? :confused02: Hmm, what could that be... ah, 'Immediate... ' something. 'Immediate rehash?' No, that's not it. 'Immediate argument?' Sounds right, but no still not what I was thinking of. 'Immediate rem...' nevermind, I thought I could think of it.


immediate punishement for the judges,machida robbed shogun but shogun destroys him a few months later, spoken enjoy your rematch with MK but ill be back, side not ill take on 420athlon at 126 if he desires


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Mr Dude, I doubt he wants to tangle with me again. I don't deserve another title shot after that, but I want another top fighter.

I have to give props to Owns, he fought hard. But there was no controversy, I'm the clear winner and EVERYONE knows it. This is my house and I WILL NOT rent it to anyone!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sure that re-stuff is up to you two anyway. If anybody wants to have a go at that little card on Super Bowl weekend, I can put the sign up thread out for that tomorrow night when I get back on. Thanks for playing even though this was a Fight Night, all the fighters were recognizable to anyone who followed UFC/WEC anyway!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Sure that re-stuff is up to you two anyway. If anybody wants to have a go at that little card on Super Bowl weekend, I can put the sign up thread out for that tomorrow night when I get back on. Thanks for playing even though this was a Fight Night, all the fighters were recognizable to anyone who followed UFC/WEC anyway!


well i think MK has no opponents except for spoken and sillywilly for 126, but silly just lost and spoken doesn't want to fight MK yet.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Starting my career off 1-0.  Good fight limba.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

A win is a win, but I am not happy with my performance..

Bobby Cooper next for me in the GP.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Extremely shocked to get the win, unlucky Relavate *shakes hands*


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

If MK really needs an opponent, I feel good about that card and I'll gladly take his title out of turn.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Another loss for me but when you get as many wrong as I did you can't expect to win. Good fight G man!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> If MK really needs an opponent, I feel good about that card and I'll gladly take his title out of turn.


you'll have your hands full, unless your keen for a dana white immediate rematch from robbing me


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I thought I lost, how could I go 5-6 and still win. Not only did I win, but if it wasn't for being so confident in Dunham I could have gotten KO of the night.

3 points uh

on the plus side 2-0 :winner01:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I just beat the number 1 ranked fighter with the second higest score of the night. If that doesn't make me one of the top contenders, i don't know what does.

Good fight SWB.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mike28 said:


> Starting my career off 1-0.  Good fight limba.


DAAAAAMN IT! I had the 4th score of the night! *122 points*! And still lost! :angry08:
Las time i lost by one point...And now this!
I know i have the skills, but i have to put it all together. 

My last minute decision to switch from DeMarques to Guymon was just stupid.
Although, i am more upset because of the Campuzano-Cariaso fight. Watched it play-by-play on the web and after 2 rounds mmajunkie had it 20-18 for Campuzano.
I thought it was a sure thing. And then i was shocked to see the decision.

I am pumped for my next fight.
My next opponent is gonna have to deal with my new found rage! *HULK SMASH*

Great match Mike. 3rd score of the evening. You'll get a bonus for your performance.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I got my first win with FOTN on top of it! I don't know how I pulled that off. I was watching the fights and realizing I was losing every other one...

I would like to thank God for my first win, my family, friends, training camp,and keyboard for always being there for me!


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

limba said:


> DAAAAAMN IT! I had the 4th score of the night! *122 points*! And still lost! :angry08:
> Las time i lost by one point...And now this!
> I know i have the skills, but i have to put it all together.
> 
> ...


Haha yeah I looked at the scores and was like WTF???? And I am looking forward to seeing the Wiman Hulk Smash as well.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

limba said:


> DAAAAAMN IT! I had the 4th score of the night! *122 points*! And still lost! :angry08:
> Las time i lost by one point...And now this!
> I know i have the skills, but i have to put it all together.
> 
> ...


. 
I switched to guymon also I have no idea why : / and had Campuzano by desicions . Can't beleive I lost by 3 points :/


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't mean to honk my own horn ...but ....beep beep .... lol good show Killstarz ! Who's next ?!?


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Extremely shocked to get the win, unlucky Relavate *shakes hands*


Its all in good fun, Didnt know how to pick alot of the matchs so i just went with the gut feeling. We shall meet again sir.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am working on a comeback! :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

G_Land said:


> Don't mean to honk my own horn ...but ....beep beep .... lol good show Killstarz ! Who's next ?!?


We have gotta move that Grand Prix along at the ppv show, you're in the second round against some chump. Hang on, I'll go find the bracket:










Oh, wait a second, on 2nd thought you don't have to sign up if you don't want to G.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Lolz too bad this wasnt the finals feels good to have the top score!!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> We have gotta move that Grand Prix along at the ppv show, you're in the second round against some chump. Hang on, I'll go find the bracket:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you guys explain when this started and how it works?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> immediate punishement for the judges,machida robbed shogun but shogun destroys him a few months later, spoken enjoy your rematch with MK but ill be back, side not ill take on 420athlon at 126 if he desires


I will gladly defeat you at 126! Not sure if that is what you want though 

I had a rough start to my career but have run through my last 4 opponents with a combined 598 points(including SF). By the time our fight roles around I am going to be on a 5 fight win streak, be the SF champion and have avenged my 3 losses.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Could you guys explain when this started and how it works?


It was the first annual Grand Prix, started first card of 2011. Anybody with any record at all could enter, winner gets a title shot after the finals. The quarterfinals are at 126, semi's at 127 and final at 128. We had a real odd number so had to have some first round byes. We can do it again next year if people want.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

420atalon said:


> I will gladly defeat you at 126! Not sure if that is what you want though
> 
> I had a rough start to my career but have run through my last 4 opponents with a combined 598 points(including SF). By the time our fight roles around I am going to be on a 5 fight win streak, be the SF champion and have avenged my 3 losses.


it is on at 126 then make it happen dana


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol hmm what a interesting turn of events... I never thought SWB would lose this fight, and thought it was for sure going to be another fight.

Ill fight anyone in the next event that Dana White (dudeabides) thinks is the next worthy and ill fight Spoken if there is no other, but id like to test myself with other top guys since i fought Spoken in my last fight, but like i said, ill fight anyone doesn't matter

Lol UFC OWNES needs to start the climb again for the main events


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What about me MK? Do you think i'm deserving since i did beat SWB and pulled out an upset? I'm going to ride this train as long as i can.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol hmm what a interesting turn of events... I never thought SWB would lose this fight, and thought it was for sure going to be another fight.
> 
> Ill fight anyone in the next event that Dana White (dudeabides) thinks is the next worthy and ill fight Spoken if there is no other, but id like to test myself with other top guys since i fought Spoken in my last fight, but like i said, ill fight anyone doesn't matter
> 
> Lol UFC OWNES needs to start the climb again for the main events


been screwed in this fight by the judges and made a small error in my last by changing apick, i should be 6-0!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Maaaaaan, where's MY title shot?!

I should be 14-0 right now, if it wasnt for those 8 times i lost that werent my fault.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> Maaaaaan, where's MY title shot?!
> 
> I should be 14-0 right now, if it wasnt for those 8 times i lost that werent my fault.


 dont be barking up the wrong tree boy, i am a victim of a hate crime by the judges:thumb02: but seriously WHERE THE **** IS MY TITLE SHOT


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> dont be barking up the wrong tree boy, i am a victim of a hate crime by the judges:thumb02: but seriously WHERE THE **** IS MY TITLE SHOT


haha, you blew it man, you had it in the palm of your hand and you blew it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> haha, you blew it man, you had it in the palm of your hand and you blew it


im not sure i like the tone of your voice young man, that's it im turning this car around


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im not sure i like the tone of your voice young man, that's it im turning this car around


HA HA!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> dont be barking up the wrong tree boy, i am a victim of a hate crime by the judges:thumb02: but seriously WHERE THE **** IS MY TITLE SHOT



LOL ya when i first joined i placed my bets in and the fighter got injured and couldn't fight, and it was considered a auto loss.

And that costed me a loss, but thats life.

And ill fight anyone dudeabides agrees with, and ill be happy to fight Ruano because its giving someone else a chance to win the title


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

Rauno made me look like a fool this weekend...i should have seen that head kick coming, but i didnt, and i got ktfo...way to go on that one Rauno!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> It was the first annual Grand Prix, started first card of 2011. Anybody with any record at all could enter, winner gets a title shot after the finals. The quarterfinals are at 126, semi's at 127 and final at 128. We had a real odd number so had to have some first round byes. We can do it again next year if people want.


Ah, pretty cool - look forward to see how everyone goes, and then ill definitely sign up next year.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

sillywillybubba said:


> Rauno made me look like a fool this weekend...i should have seen that head kick coming, but i didnt, and i got ktfo...way to go on that one Rauno!


dont worry silly you'll get back on the horse.... and then ill knock you down again


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> dont worry silly you'll get back on the horse.... and then ill knock you down again


Lol SWB hit 100 + points no? 

he would of won against most, but Rauno was just throwing BOMBS!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol SWB hit 100 + points no?
> 
> he would of won against most, but Rauno was just throwing BOMBS!


oh you poor fool MK, i will take your title before anyone else does and then my horrible reign of terror will begin, but please cecil peoples dont judge my fights anymore


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Jes.. another L on my record :thumbsdown:

I keep losing due to 2 points lol^^



hixxy said:


> A win is a win, but I am not happy with my performance..
> 
> Bobby Cooper next for me in the GP.


That GP is like gods gift!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Jes.. another L on my record :thumbsdown:
> 
> I keep losing due to 2 points lol^^
> 
> ...




Ya Bobby tough break, you keep getting so close! I'm rooting for you in the GP!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Ya Bobby tough break, you keep getting so close! I'm rooting for you in the GP!


Thanks buddy  

I will not let this GP slip by!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

It wont slip you by, it will sail by Bobby. Be over for you before you know it.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> dont worry silly you'll get back on the horse.... and then ill knock you down again


:confused02: i must be missing something here... were you not the one, that came in and beat 4 scrubs...then started calling out the big boys and havn't won since? am i wrong with how this has played out? 
i think it might be time for UFC_OWNS to start calling out those guys who are ranked 15th and under and try to work his way back to the top with some skills rather than your mouth. just a thought :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

sillywillybubba said:


> :confused02: i must be missing something here... were you not the one, that came in and beat 4 scrubs...then started calling out the big boys and havn't won since? am i wrong with how this has played out?
> i think it might be time for UFC_OWNS to start calling out those guys who are ranked 15th and under and try to work his way back to the top with some skills rather than your mouth. just a thought :thumb02:


young lady you know if i didnt change my mckee pick on the last day i would be facing MK right now, and spoken knows he got away with murder, don't worry when i get the rematches there will be no doubt about me dismantling you guys. hell ill face you at 126 if you desire


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

sillywillybubba said:


> :confused02: i must be missing something here... were you not the one, that came in and beat 4 scrubs...then started calling out the big boys and havn't won since? am i wrong with how this has played out?
> i think it might be time for UFC_OWNS to start calling out those guys who are ranked 15th and under and try to work his way back to the top with some skills rather than your mouth. just a thought :thumb02:


He's good SWB, but I don't think he's ready for the elite fighters like us. Ya know, the ones who are ALWAYS IN THE TOP 10.

Yo Owns, why not work your way up the ladder? If people always skipped steps on the ladder, there would be a lot of ladder related deaths wouldn't there?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> He's good SWB, but I don't think he's ready for the elite fighters like us. Ya know, the ones who are ALWAYS IN THE TOP 10.
> 
> Yo Owns, why not work your way up the ladder? If people always skipped steps on the ladder, there would be a lot of ladder related deaths wouldn't there?


its simple i am the lesnar of the cpl, i dont work my way to the top i just sell the ppv buys and get the big fights


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol time to place a order for an over night delivery for hiking boots :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol time to place a order for an over night delivery for hiking boots :thumbsup:


off topic but damn i wish all elbows were allowed in mma, when im in side control or crucifix position i cant hit them on the jaw or temple by hitting them with my elbow backwards. arghhh


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> off topic but damn i wish all elbows were allowed in mma, when im in side control or crucifix position i cant hit them on the jaw or temple by hitting them with my elbow backwards. arghhh


You just might see something similar to that in the JJ fight, which i think will end in the First round TKO mr Bones


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> You just might see something similar to that in the JJ fight, which i think will end in the First round TKO mr Bones


yeah i sort of understand the full posture mount elbows down but the side control and temple and jaw elbows are way better and should be allowed, btw i think bader outwrestles jones to a UD


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah i sort of understand the full posture mount elbows down but the side control and temple and jaw elbows are way better and should be allowed, btw i think bader outwrestles jones to a UD



Damn why cant i be there to laugh in your face when JJ beats the PISS out of him... IM looking forward to your future comments on the fight :happy02:

Once you see the reach and the power/wrestling ability Jones has, your going to be shocked.

He will keep his distance make his face look like the Hunchback Of Notre Dame, and be far away enough to stuff his TD's like they were in slow motion...

Some fights im mostly certain, this fight is obvious skill wise, but with that said, its ignorance to 100% count out a fighter at there level of Skill especially when there is a fighter with 1 shot KO power.

But if Bader wins its going to be TKO or get TKO'ed lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Damn why cant i be there to laugh in your face when JJ beats the PISS out of him... IM looking forward to your future comments on the fight :happy02:
> 
> Once you see the reach and the power/wrestling ability Jones has, your going to be shocked.
> 
> ...


you poor fool, bader is bigger than jones and in fact as big as cain velasquez, he dropped lil nog with his stand up and lil nog is a good boxer, and he has good takedowns. jones will finally be tested and bested


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol at bader winning. Lol at bader out wrestling jones. I can't wait


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you poor fool, bader is bigger than jones and in fact as big as cain velasquez, he dropped lil nog with his stand up and lil nog is a good boxer, and he has good takedowns. jones will finally be tested and bested


Wait you REALLY want to talk about size advantage after see the Brock beat down??? Cmon boy...

You ever wrestled before? Theres a thing called leverage...

Bader will panic after he fails his TD and will spend the rest of the round wondering what JJ is going to do next until he gets KTFO


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Wait you REALLY want to talk about size advantage after see the Brock beat down??? Cmon boy...
> 
> You ever wrestled before? Theres a thing called leverage...
> 
> Bader will panic after he fails his TD and will spend the rest of the round wondering what JJ is going to do next until he gets KTFO


i smell an upset after all i predicted page to beat machida and shogun to ko machida in the rematch so you better hop on the bader bandwagon for this one


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i smell an upset after all i predicted page to beat machida and shogun to ko machida in the rematch so you better hop on the bader bandwagon for this one


And i can sit here and tell you a lot more that you picked wrong... And plus Rampage should of lost that fight so i take no offense nor do i think that was a good guess lol.

Ill get extra joy from watching Jones destroy


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> And i can sit here and tell you a lot more that you picked wrong... And plus Rampage should of lost that fight so i take no offense nor do i think that was a good guess lol.
> 
> Ill get extra joy from watching Jones destroy


no no no senor you will be wrong


----------

